# Quick WD40 DEtail For Engine Heh



## HHHCLK55AMG (Feb 12, 2008)

Took the time this morning to clearn my engine bay before going off to see valet magic about paintwork correction.

Engine bay before Clean:










Sides of the engine bay










AFTER 




























please leave your comments


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

An improvement. Miracle Detail eh? Cha-ching!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

HHHCLK55AMG said:


> before going off to see Miracle Detail about paintwork correction.


your budgets not that bad then.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks good, but WD40 isn't ideal to use. Because it has a slightly 'sticky' nature, dirt dust and grime will be attracted to it and it'll look grubby again quickly. An alternative would be a proper plastic/rubber/vinyl dressing like Chemical Guys Silk Sheen, or Meguiars Hyper Dressing that will completely dry and eliminate this problem.

Best of luck with Miracle, fabulous work but don't expect it to be cheap!


----------



## HHHCLK55AMG (Feb 12, 2008)

How do I get the pictures to show up


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Ask Paul


----------



## HHHCLK55AMG (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks hopefully he has a heart and wont charge me too much


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

He has a heart, but he also has a business.


----------



## HHHCLK55AMG (Feb 12, 2008)

Any ideas on how to get the pictures to show on the thread  yeah he told me he was flat out this week, 400 plus a day cant be bad ;P


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

You need to host them somewhere. Go to www.photobucket.com and get a (free) account. You upload the pictures to that, then it will give you an IMG code that you simply copy and paste into a thread, and hey presto, your pictures will appear!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

HHHCLK55AMG said:


> Any ideas on how to get the pictures to show on the thread


you need a photobucket account so some web space to upload your pictures too, then click the "insert image" icon and then copy the web address of the pictures, do this for each picture.


----------



## HHHCLK55AMG (Feb 12, 2008)

OK guys what do you think


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Miracle or valet magic?  

looks good:thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Where did the "Miracle Detail" info come from? He said in his first post he was off to see Valet Magic about the detail


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> Where did the "Miracle Detail" info come from? He said in his first post he was off to see Valet Magic about the detail


see the quotes, he edited his initial post.....


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

eshrules said:


> see the quotes, he edited his initial post.....


So where did you go then.....Valet Magic or Miracle

Boy am i confused


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> So where did you go then.....Valet Magic or Miracle
> 
> Boy am i confused


Boy I don't care


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

What he said ^^


----------

